# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Prostituta Babylonit

## Jeta001

Ne antikitet Babyloni asht ken i njohur per mretin e ti tiranik Nebuchadnezzar dhe per kultet pagane.




Nder kultet e shumta pagane qe kishte egzistonte nje qe ishte me i popullarizuar dhe quhej "Perendia Hënë - SIN"
http://www.lesitededieu.com/aimerDie...t/sin/sin1.jpg

Pjesa veriore e Arabis Saudite u pushtua nga babylonasit dhe keshtu u eksoprtua kulti henes ne Medin.

Profeci Biblike / Parakallxim
Isaia 13
19 Babiloni, ajka e mbretërive, i kaldenjve lulja e krenarisë, si Sodoma e Gomorra do të bëhet kur i Lumi i rroposi!
20 Shkret do të mbesë ai përgjithmonë, brez pas brezi i pabanuar, në të arabët çadër sdo të ngulin, në të barinjtë nuk do të mrizojnë.
 21 Egërsirat aty do të pushojnë, me kukuvajka shtëpitë do tu mbushen, strucat në të do të gjejnë strehim, satirët në të do të kërcejnë.

Arabet polyteist te kohes para-islamike filluan te adhurojn kultin e Hënes te babylonasve.
E quajten ate Hubaal dhe i mbaruan nje statu qe vendosen ne qabe.
Gjithashtu i moren ritet pagane para-islamike si ramazanin. ( http://religionresearchinstitute.org/ )
Muaj i ramazanit fillon me hënen e re dhe mbaron me hënen e re.
Agjerimi ramazanit ishte ndaj Hënes. Kur Hëna nuk asht ken e dukshme nuk asht dasht te han as te pin.

----------


## Jeta001

Feja islame ka trasheguar ramazanin dhe gurin e zi nga kultet pagane para-islamike.







Perendia i kishte treguar njerzve ne Beslidhjen e vjeter se nuk duhet te adhuronin gur dhe statuja... 

Levitiku: 26.

1 “Mos bëni idhuj e trupore as mos ngulni gur as mos vendosni në gurë fytyra të gdhendura për t’i adhuruar në vendin tuaj. Sepse unë jam Zoti, Hyji juaj.

----------


## Jeta001

Simboli i gjysem Hënes asht gjithkund i pranishem ne islam.
Feja islame perdor kalendarin lunar/të henes i cili fillon ne vitin 622 pas Krishtit.

----------


## Jeta001

Feja islame ka trasheguar nga paganet babylonas edhe nje rituel tjeter, ate te gjunjezimit.
Gjunjezimi asht nje tradit e babylonasve. Njerzit duhej te gjunjezoheshin kur binte boria ose kur u niste ndonje muzik.

Urdhri mbreti Nabukodonozor:

Daniel 3: 5 posa ta dëgjoni tingullin e borisë, zanamares, qestes, sambukës, psalterit, të orkestrit e të mbarë gjinive të veglave muzikore, bini përmbys e adhurojeni truporen e artë që vendosi mbreti Nabukodonozor! 6 Po qe se ndokush s’përkulet në adhurim, le të hidhet menjëherë në furrën e skuqur me zjarr!”







Sot praktikohet gjunjezimi ne token islame via thirrjes muexinit. Asht i njejti rit pagan.

----------


## Le dévoué

Bibla jote po rren. Nese ka then se nuk do te ngul çader asnje arab, atehere i bie qe Medinasit dhe Mekasit s'qenkan arabe, ose ; Bibla jote po Rren. (Gjeje defektin)

Te krishteret neper kisha kan statuja te St-Pjetrit, Jezu Krishtit, Marijes, Magdalenes, Papes, Nan terezes ne form GUUUURRRIIIIII, ata i perulen me objekte druri te kombinuar ne form PLUSI ( † ), e puthin ate, i luten atij, e puthin gurin, i a puthin ballin, kembet, duart sikur t'ishte per se gjalli Jezu Krishti para tyre.

Po pse s'ben t'i luten formave njerzore ? Kte nuk e dijn te krishteret !

Po pse s'ben t'i luten objekteve si kryçi, guri, druri ? Kte prap nuk e dijn te krishteret !

Po pse pikturojn neper kisha me cërtani filma ? Kte prap nuk e dijn te krishteret ! 
Por megjithate e dijn qe s'ben, por nuk e dijn se PSE s'ben, dhe vazhdojn me kaseten e vjeter, sepse keshtu e lan tradit  te paret.

Po ku eshte pergjigja ? … në dhjatën më të re që ka Dërguar ZOTI ;* Kur'anin FAMËLARTË !!!*

----------


## Xhemis

sipas vete kristianeve babiloni eshte amerika ose vatikani.



http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=a....1.693NZa5klfk


http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=a....1.Chfq-aagtFw


http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=a...w=1024&bih=597

----------


## Jeta001

> Bibla jote po rren. Nese ka then se nuk do te ngul çader asnje arab, atehere i bie qe Medinasit dhe Mekasit s'qenkan arabe, ose ; Bibla jote po Rren. (Gjeje defektin)


Defekti asht te ti sepse Isaia 13: 19, 20, 21 flet per babylonin ne ket rast dhe jo per Meken as Medinen!!!




> Te krishteret neper kisha kan statuja te St-Pjetrit, Jezu Krishtit, Marijes, Magdalenes, Papes, Nan terezes ne form GUUUURRRIIIIII, ata i perulen me objekte druri te kombinuar ne form PLUSI ( † ), e puthin ate, i luten atij, e puthin gurin, i a puthin ballin, kembet, duart sikur t'ishte per se gjalli Jezu Krishti para tyre.


Asht e vertet qka thua por dallimi i mes qka kerkon Zoti dhe qka bejn krishteret asht se krishteret e din se Maria as Jezusi nuk gjenden perbrenda atyre statujave por ajo asht si imazh i tyre, ato figura reprezantojn personat ne fjal, sikur te ishin te forografuar!!! 
Ndersa Zoti kerkon qe te mos adhurojm nje figur duke konsideruar ate figur ne vetvete si Zot, persh. (qofte larg) e mbaroj tani nje figur dhe them ky asht Zoti im dhe adhurimin e gjdo gje ja kushtoj ati...




> Po pse s'ben t'i luten formave njerzore ? Kte nuk e dijn te krishteret !


Riformulo te lutem se nuk po te kuptoj per qka e ke fjalen, ne qoft se ajo figur asht idhull ne vetveten dhe jo reprezantim i Krishtit apo i shejterve asht e ndaluar.




> Po pse s'ben t'i luten objekteve si kryçi, guri, druri ? Kte prap nuk e dijn te krishteret !


Kerkon gjithemon te njejten pergjigje por ti mu pergjigje mua pse muslimanet shkojn per ta adhuruar gurin e zi te cilit i kushtojn adhurim ne vetvete, sepse si ti ashtu edhe une e dim se Zoti nuk reprezantohet me guri as te zi as te bardh!!!




> Po pse pikturojn neper kisha me cërtani filma ? Kte prap nuk e dijn te krishteret ! 
> Por megjithate e dijn qe s'ben, por nuk e dijn se PSE s'ben, dhe vazhdojn me kaseten e vjeter, sepse keshtu e lan tradit  te paret.


Une e thash disa her dhe po te them prap ato reprezantojn Zotin qe asht ne qjell.




> Po ku eshte pergjigja ? … në dhjatën më të re që ka Dërguar ZOTI


Luka 14: 27 Kush nuk e mbart kryqin e vet e nuk më vjen pas, nuk mund të jetë nxënësi im!

----------


## Gogi

jeta001,

Kot e ke, tani perseri vijne me pyetjet qe i kane bere dy jave me pare, dhe keshtu sillen.

Mirepo eshte nje gje e mire leximi i bibles, sepse ndikon ti largoj njerzit nga shpata.

----------

Jeta001 (21-10-2013)

----------


## Jeta001

> sipas vete kristianeve babiloni eshte amerika ose vatikani.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=a....1.693NZa5klfk
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=a....1.Chfq-aagtFw
> 
> ...


Ne islam asht e lejuar te genjesh (edhe te prodhosh gjera fallce...) per ti konvertuar jo muslimanet ne musliman, lere me per ta mbrojtur fen e rrejshme...

KY ARTIKULL ASHT PAK I GJAT POR DO TA PERFUNDOJ DHE ATEHER ME TREGONI SE QFAR MENDONI.

----------


## Akili-A

> Simboli i gjysem Hënes asht gjithkund i pranishem ne islam.
> Feja islame perdor kalendarin lunar/të henes i cili fillon ne vitin 622 pas Krishtit.


hiqe Singaporin, se nuk eshte vend musliman. e ka henen ne flamur per arsye te tjera e jo per islamin.

dhe turqine e ke vene 2 here.

----------


## Akili-A

Singapore

Buddhism 	33%
Christianity 	18%
No religion 	17%
*Islam 	        15%*
Taoism 	        11%
Hinduism 	          5%

----------


## Xhemis

14 Abrahami u ngrit herët në mëngjes, mori bukë dhe një calik ujë dhe ia
dha Agarit; vuri gjithçka mbi shpatullat e saj dhe e nisi bashkë me fëmijën. Kështu ajo u nis dhe filloi të bredhë* nëpër shkretëtirën* e Beer-Shebas.
15 Kur uji i calikut mbaroi, ajo e vuri fëmijën poshtë një kaçubeje.
16 Dhe shkoi e u ul përballë tij, në një largësi sa një goditje me hark, sepse thoshte: "Nuk dua ta shoh fëmijën të vdesë!" Kështu ajo u ul përballë tij, ngriti zërin dhe qau.
17 Dhe Perëndia dëgjoi zërin e djaloshit dhe engjëlli i Perëndisë thirri Agarin nga qielli dhe i tha: "Çfarë ke, Agar? Mos ki frikë, se Perëndia ka dëgjuar zërin e djaloshit aty ku ndodhet.
18 Çohu, çoje djaloshin dhe mbaje fort me dorën tënde, sepse unë do të bëj prej tij një komb të madh".
19 Atëherë Perëndia ia hapi sytë dhe ajo* pa një pus uji:* kështu vajti të mbushë calikun me ujë dhe i dha të pijë djaloshit.(uji zemezem)
20 Dhe Perëndia ishte me djaloshin; ai u rrit, banoi në shkretëtirë dhe u bë shenjëtar harku.
21 Ai banoi në shkretëtirën e Paranit dhe nëna e tij e martoi me një grua nga Egjipti.(Zanafilla 21/14-21)


30 Abrahami u përgjegj: "Ti do t'i pranosh nga dora ime këto shtatë qengja, me qëllim që kjo të më vlejë si dëshmi që unë e kam hapur këtë pus".31 Prandaj ai e quajti këtë vend Beer-Sheba, sepse aty që të dy ishin betuar.(Zanafilla 21)


Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira....Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.Dhe* Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme* (Mekës)...(Galatsve 4/22-25)


24 Do të bësh për mua një altar prej dheu dhe mbi të do të ofrosh olokaustet e tua, flitë e tua të falënderimit, delet dhe qetë e tua; në çdo vend ku do të bëj që emri im të kujtohet,do të vij te ti dhe do të të bekoj.
25 Dhe në rast se do të ndërtosh për mua një altar me gurë, nuk do ta ndërtosh me gurë të latuar; sepse duke ngritur mbi to daltën do t'i ndotësh."Exodus






Tek Zanafilla 8/20 Noeu ndertoi nje altar
Zanafilla 12/7 Abrahami ndertoi nje altar, Jakubu Ndertoi Altar, Moisiu ndertoi Altar etj


_Pjesa e drejt djathtas ne foto eshte rruga qe beri agari per te gjetur uje per Ismailin edhe sot e bejne ate muslimanet dhe pijne prej ujit te zemzemit uji me te cilen Zoti e begatoi Meken qe ne kohen e Ismailit._

----------


## Jeta001

Akil ke te drejt, por kam dasht te postoj nje foto tjeter te cilen nuk arrita dhe kete e kam mar ne vend te saj pasi mu be puna ashtu. Por 15% musliman ne nje vend mjaftojn qe te mund te destabilizojn ate vend...

----------


## Jeta001

Xhemis gjithqka do te ishte ken e sakt sikur emrat te benin fjal per vendet per te cilat ti pretendon!

Beer-Sheba asht ne Israel ndersa Meka as Medina nuk jan ne Israël.
Beer sheva asht mira kilometra larg mekes dhe medines.




> Beer-Sheva, Be'er Sheva ou Bersabée ou Beersheba (en hébreu : בְּאֶר שֶׁבַע -pusi betimit ose shtat puset; arabisht: بِئْرْ اَلْسَبْعْ Biʼr as-Sabʻ ) asht qytet ne jug te Israëlit.


Kerko ne internet se do kuptosh me shum lidhje me kete.





> Tek Zanafilla 8/20 Noeu ndertoi nje altar
>  Zanafilla 12/7 Abrahami ndertoi nje altar, Jakubu Ndertoi Altar, Moisiu ndertoi Altar etj



Qka asht altari per ty?

Ta marrim nje fjali nga bibla ne frengjisht Zanafilla 8/20 thot:
Noé bâtit un *autel* à l'Éternel; (fjala autel asht altar -> ajo asht tavolin ku behet lutja, ne te kaluaren jen ber sakrificat) edhe sot ne kisha asht tavolina qe quhet autel / altar.
http://www.linternaute.com/dictionna...inition/autel/

Altari nuk asht shtepi as qabe por asht nje tavoline.

----------


## Elytony

> Feja islame ka trasheguar ramazanin dhe gurin e zi nga kultet pagane para-islamike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perendia i kishte treguar njerzve ne Beslidhjen e vjeter se nuk duhet te adhuronin gur dhe statuja... 
> ...


Së pari,përshendetje për juve...Me sa shoh jeni një studiuese e thellë: Së pari e Historisë,veçanërisht asaj të besimeve antike dhe së dyti të fesë Islame. 
E them këtë sepse të thuash :"Feja islame ka trasheguar ramazanin dhe gurin e zi nga kultet pagane para-islamike.",vërtetë do kohë dhe studim të hapur.

Të kthehemi tek përmbajtësa e kësaj fjalie ku unë kam disa pyetje për ju:

I. Kur thua ''Ramazani,çfarë ke për qëllim,çfarë lloj trashëgimie...Ramazan është emër për muajin Ramadan në llogaritjen e kohës në kalendarin Islamik,emër personash apo edhe objektësh ndonjëherë. Pra çfarë ke për qëllim?!!

II. Nëse ke për qëllim llogaritjen e kohës apo Hënën,ajo është thjeshtë simbol i llogaritjës së kohës prej kur ka ekzistuar njeriu,ky është besimi Islam.
Allahu thotë"Te Allahu numri i muajve është dymbëdhjetë (sipas hënës), ashtu si është në librin e Allahut *prej ditës kur krijoi qiejt dhe tokën..."* (Kur'an, 9:36).

Si mendoni ju?!!

III.Apo nëse e keni për qëllim agjërimin gjatë muajit Ramazan?! All-llahu thotë:""O ju që besuat, agjërimi (saum ) u është bërë obligim *sikurse që ishte obligim edhe i atyre që ishin para jush*, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm"
Edhe njerëzit musliman para kohës së Muhammedit alejhi we selem kanë agjëruar,nisur nga vargu kur'anor ku hetohet kjo gjë. Urtësia e agjërimit është devotshmëria,që nuk është momenti të flasim këtu.

IV.Pastaj kur thuani* "para-islamike"*,si mendoni këtu?!! Mos keni për qëllim se Islam kishte vetëm prej kohës së Muhammedit,aleji selem, e këndej apo çfarë??

Kurse sa i përket adhurimit të gurit të zi apo çfarë do lloj gjëje tjetër All-llahu këtë e ka ndaluar edhe në librat e më parshëm por edhe në Kur'an. All-llahu thotë:‎"*Adhuroni Allahun e mos i shoqëroni Atij asnjë send.* Silluni mirë ndaj prindërve" (Nisa ; 36)
Problemi qëndron aty se Islami është sikur një vetur përfekte e cila plotëson çdo nevojë të njeriut,tani nëse njeriu e bën aksident,si mendon ku mbetet faji??! Natyrisht tek vozitësi. Pra,nëse një njeri i cili i thotë vetës së tij muslimanë dhe adhuron diç tjetër pos All-llahut ai nuk është musliman,sepse Kur'ani i porosit atij adhurimin e vetëm All-llahut dhe asgjë tjetër.

----------


## Elytony

> Feja islame ka trasheguar nga paganet babylonas edhe nje rituel tjeter, ate te gjunjezimit.
> Gjunjezimi asht nje tradit e babylonasve. Njerzit duhej te gjunjezoheshin kur binte boria ose kur u niste ndonje muzik.
> 
> Urdhri mbreti Nabukodonozor:
> 
> Daniel 3: 5 posa ta dëgjoni tingullin e borisë, zanamares, qestes, sambukës, psalterit, të orkestrit e të mbarë gjinive të veglave muzikore, bini përmbys e adhurojeni truporen e artë që vendosi mbreti Nabukodonozor! 6 Po qe se ndokush spërkulet në adhurim, le të hidhet menjëherë në furrën e skuqur me zjarr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kjo është gabim. Në një rast Muhammedit i erdhi një nga Babilonia dhe e përshëndeti duke iu përulur,por këtë ia ndaloi Muhammedi,strikt.
Bile,njerëzit sikur që 'mbreti Nabukodonozor,nëse veq është e vërtetë,llogaritën armiq të Krijuesit dhe njerëz tiran,kjo sepse askush nuk meriton adhurim pos All-llahut. Njerëz të tillë tiran Kur'ani ka përmendur,si Faraoni i kohës së Musait a.s. i cili i detyronte njerëzit t'i bënin sexhde,por pastaj All-llahu e shkatërroj atë dhe ushtrinë e tij....

Pra,përulja i takon vetëm All-llahut dhe askujt tjetër pos Tij.

----------


## Elytony

> Ne islam asht e lejuar te genjesh (edhe te prodhosh gjera fallce...) per ti konvertuar jo muslimanet ne musliman, lere me per ta mbrojtur fen e rrejshme...
> 
> KY ARTIKULL ASHT PAK I GJAT POR DO TA PERFUNDOJ DHE ATEHER ME TREGONI SE QFAR MENDONI.


Kjo është gënjeshtër dhe shpifje ndaj Islamit. Nuk është e lejuar t'a gënjej unë jomuslimanin nëse ia shpalosi atij fenë time...Pse jeni bërë ju kështu,pse ia futni kot,pse nuk pyetni para se të gjykoni,vërtetë e panjohur për mua. Është mirë dhe edukatë që t'i lëm epshet dhe qejfet tona në një anë dhe të debatojmë me argumente të qarta dhe të dukshme.

Nëse keni fakt,sjelleni dhe tregoni se ku në Kur'an apo në Sahihul-Hadith,porositet gënjimi për jomuslimanin si thirrje për të në Islam?!!

----------


## Jeta001

APOCALYPS 17.

Per te kuptuar kush asht Babyloni duhet shiku me vemendje gjdo alegori.





> Zbulesa 17
> 1. Atëherë njëri nga shtatë engjëjt, që kishin shtatë gotat, m’u afrua dhe më tha: Eja e do të të dëftoj Gjyqin kundër Lavires së madhe që rri mbi ujërat e mëdha,






> Zbulesa 17: 18 Gruaja që pe, paraqet qytetin e madh që mbretëron mbi mbretërit e dheut.



Babylon asht krahasuar me nje grua.

Ai qytet i madh asht mbi ujrat e medha, kuptimin literal te fjalis ujrat e medha i bjer te jet gjendja gjeografike e Babylonit.
Meka asht e rrethuar nga disa dete: Gjiri Persik, Deti Arab, Deti kuq, Gjiri Adenit, Gjiri Oman, Deti Mesdheut, Deti Kaspik, Deti Zi.

Kuptimi alegorik i fjalis "Ujrat e medha" simbolizon gjithashtu popujt, turmat, paganët, gjuhët.

Zbulesa 17: 15 Pastaj më tha: »Ujërat që pe, mbi të cilat rri Lavirja, janë popujt, turmat, paganët, gjuhët.


Babylon mbreteron mbi ujërat e medha dhe ndikon mbi banoret e tokes me fen e saj.






> Zbulesa 17:
> 2. me të cilën bënë fëlligështi mbretërit e tokës dhe u dehën me verën e fëlligështisë së saj banorët e dheut.


"me të cilën bënë fëlligështi mbretërit e tokës", Arabia Saudte i mashtron te gjitha mbreterit e tokes me naften e saj, Dhe te cilet vazhdimisht i mbyllin syt ndaj diktatures saudiane e cila shkel te drejtat e njeriut gjdo dit, ne emer te Shaharias (ligjet islamike). 

"u dehën me verën e fëlligështisë së saj banorët e dheut", Arabia Saudite helmoj dhe dehi kombet e tokes duke i mashtruar me qmime te ulta te naftes dhe keshtu duke eksportuar fen e saj.






> Zbulesa 17
> 3. Në vegim më çoi në shkretëtirë. Pashë një Grua që rrinte kaluar mbi Egërsirën e kuqe, që është plot me emra blasfemie, me shtatë kokë dhe me dhjetë brirë.


Nuk ishte shkretetir imagjinare, por shkretetir e vertet, Profetet te cilet spirti ju transportua, e pershkruajn kete ne mnyr shum precize (Ezekieli 8:3, 37:1, 43:5, Zbulesa 21:10).


"Pashë një Grua që rrinte kaluar mbi Egërsirën e kuqe, që është plot me emra blasfemie, me shtatë kokë dhe me dhjetë brirë"

Ajo grua asht nëna e kafshes.
Sipas Zbuleses 13:2, Kafsha ka gojen e luanit, trupin e leopardit dhe kembet e ariut.

Profeti Daniel flet me precizion per kafshen e cila i bashkon keto 4 kafshe.

1 kokë e luanit (babyloni), 1 koke e ariut (Medo-Persian), Leopardi me kater koka (Javan i cili ndahet ne 4 pjes), dhe nje kafshe tjeter me 10 brirë.

Baskimi ketyre 4 kafshve ne 1 kafshë te vetme. Jan 7 Koka dhe 10 brirë. Ashtu e pershkruan edhe Gjoni ne Zbulesa 13.

Per te jetuar kjo kafshe ka nevoj Per Mbreterit e Babylonit, Medo Pers, Javanit: lindja mesme.






> Danieli 7: 
> 12 Egërsirave të tjera u qe marrë pushteti, por u qe lejuar ta zgjasin jetën edhe për një kohë 
> të caktuar.




Nje perandori e vetme ka arrit ti bashkoj gjitha keto mbreteri, perandoria ISLAMIKE.

----------


## Jeta001

Kafsha e 4 asht nje mbreteri e 4 te qo te vi ne tokë 







> Danieli 7: 23 Ai tha kështu:
> “Egërsira e katërt do të jetë e katërta mbretëri mbi tokë më e madhe do të jetë se mbretëritë e tjera, do ta përpijë botën mbarë, do ta shkelmojë e do ta grimcojë.


Islami nuk ndalet se hapuri ne tokë,
Natalitéti madh i muslimanve asht ka islamizon shpejt planetin.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Kjo është gënjeshtër dhe shpifje ndaj Islamit. Nuk është e lejuar t'a gënjej unë jomuslimanin nëse ia shpalosi atij fenë time...Pse jeni bërë ju kështu,pse ia futni kot,pse nuk pyetni para se të gjykoni,vërtetë e panjohur për mua. Është mirë dhe edukatë që t'i lëm epshet dhe qejfet tona në një anë dhe të debatojmë me argumente të qarta dhe të dukshme.
> 
> Nëse keni fakt,sjelleni dhe tregoni se ku në Kur'an apo në Sahihul-Hadith,porositet gënjimi për jomuslimanin si thirrje për të në Islam?!!


Qëndrimi i tij ndaj mundësisë për ta parë Allahun
Itfishi, është kategorik në pamundësinë për ta parë Allahun  duke thënë se një gjë e tillë është absolutisht e parealizueshme as në këtë botë dhe as në botën e ardhshme, dhe në këtë mënyrë kundërshton Ehli Synnetin, të cilët thonë se ekzistojnë mundësi të pamjes së Tij në këtë botë, kurse sa i përket Ahiretit, shikimi i Madhërisë së Allahut do të jetë një realitet i pakontestueshëm.
Këto mendime të tij Itfishi i shpreh gjatë komentimit të ajetit 55 të kaptinës El-Bekare:
وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَامُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً ...
Dhe kur i thatë: O Musa, ne nuk të besojmë ty derisa të mos e shohim Allahun haptazi..

----------

